# He can't even run his own life, I'll be damned if he'll run mine



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

*Sunshine*
Jonathan Edwards, The Seldom Scene
Sunshine go away today, I don't feel much like dancing
Some man's come he's trying to run my life, don't know what he's asking
When he tells me I better get in line, can't hear what he's saying
When I grow up, I'm gonna make him mine, these ain't dues I been paying

How much does it cost? 
I'll buy it! 
The time is all we've lost
I'll try it!
He can't even run his own life, 
I'll be damned if he'll run mine, sunshine...

Sunshine, go away today, I don't feel much like dancing
Some man's come he's trying to run my life, don't know what he's asking
Working starts to make me wonder where fruits of what I do are going
When he says in love and war all is fair, he's got cards he ain't showing

How much does it cost? 
I'll buy it! 
The time is all we've lost, I'll try it!
He can't even run his own life, 
I'll be damned if he'll run mine--sunshine...

Sunshine, come on back another day, 
I promise you I'll be singing
This old world, she's gonna turn around, 
brand new bells will be ringing


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Good tune haven't heard that in a ***** age.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Sourdough said:


> *Sunshine*
> Jonathan Edwards, The Seldom Scene
> Sunshine go away today, I don't feel much like dancing
> Some man's come he's trying to run my life, don't know what he's asking
> ...


Where did you disappear to?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Hiro said:


> Where did you disappear to?


I am still up on a mountain in beautiful Alaska. Or were you wondering about what forums I spend most time on.....???


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Thank you! I just listened to it on YouTube, a great start to the morning.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Both. Miss your sometimes controversial () posts.

Good song, good singer! Thanks.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Wolf mom said:


> Both. Miss your sometimes controversial () posts.


Lol only sometimes?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sourdough - you come, drop a nice tidbit on us then disappear again. Please play nice - stay awhile.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

How's the weather where You're at in Alaska?


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Keep on Rockin' in the Free World!


----------



## HonestAbe (Nov 20, 2020)

Sourdough I take it you’re a long time Alaskan who does communicate on forums. 
Have you found any of them particularly useful For accurate Alaskan information?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I looked to see how long it had been since Sourdough visited the forums but it didn't give a date.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 12/16/20 11:42 PM CST

The current platform doesn't timestamp as the previous platforms. That is why I started manually time stamping my posts old school paper memo style from my ISP set PC time display to help reduce the back math of counting days ,months and years back for folks reading a thread I post on.

Sourdough visits HT . Sometimes he just views and sometimes he posts on a board, but he still drops in.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Shrek, thanks for pointing that out. It does the --- min ago, or -- days ago but not the date of the post. I may start doing that too.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Shrek said:


> Posted 12/16/20 11:42 PM CST
> 
> The current platform doesn't timestamp as the previous platforms. That is why I started manually time stamping my posts old school paper memo style from my ISP set PC time display to help reduce the back math of counting days ,months and years back for folks reading a thread I post on.
> 
> Sourdough visits HT . Sometimes he just views and sometimes he posts on a board, but he still drops in.


I was wondering why you date/time stamped your posts. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello.......I am alive.


----------

